# Show us your snow removal shots!



## Hoodoo Valley

*Clearing the snow our driveway*

Here's the end result of snow fall number 3...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

The drive way is a quarter of a mile long and this photo is a bit closer to the mail box.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not current, but here is a Video of a one day record snow just North of Dallas on Feb 12th, 2010..It was all gone the following day!! We got a one day record of 12"..

We average 1 to 3 days of snow per season..

_click on thumbnail to view the video_
.


----------



## TeamCheap

Ken N Tx said:


> Not current, but here is a Video of a one day record snow just North of Dallas on Feb 12th, 2010..It was all gone the following day!! We got a one day record of 12"..
> 
> We average 1 to 3 days of snow per season..
> 
> _click on thumbnail to view the video_
> .


Well whats the fun of that if it melts in a few days, its much more fun to have snow piled on top of snow piled on top of snow.

As I drive around at work I see many people that have left their water hoses hooked up  so they are now frozen and will leak when it thaws a bit.:lmao:

Its been cold here so the ground is actually starting to get a bit of frost in it just a little but its a start soon water mains all over town will be popping.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ken N Tx said:


> Not current, but here is a Video of a one day record snow just North of Dallas on Feb 12th, 2010..It was all gone the following day!! We got a one day record of 12"..
> 
> We average 1 to 3 days of snow per season..
> 
> _click on thumbnail to view the video_
> .


Ken, I'm stunned! That beautiful 45 around there somewhere and you were shoveling with a snow shovel? That's messed up! Well, up here, we have snow on the ground for a minimum of 3+ months and have had it on the ground well over 4 and a half months. It CAN get old.


----------



## DanO

*David Bradley 2 Wheel tractors*

I have a Farmall Super A with a Plow and a 1988 GMC Dump truck with a Plow but when it comes to quick, easy clean up at my own place the Small David Bradley Two Wheel Tractor is so easy to use and get in and out of tight spaces, So, it's my first choice.... I've attached a video to give to an idea how good these old dogs can push snow. Believe Me Nothing Stops Them...Check out my You Tube Channel and you'll see what else they can do. DanO'
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbjHWuQlSVI]YouTube - David Bradley Two Wheel Tractors Plowing Snow[/ame]


----------



## NBKnight

Those DB's look awesome.


----------



## jb62901

My first shot at a youtube and our first snow (12") at a friends drive.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3HBNEtLsdg]YouTube - BX2360 snow plowing[/ame]


----------



## SARG

Hey Tractorbeam ........ I blow some paths around the yard for our two dogs ..... but I admit I never thought about cleaning the snow off the entire yard.

Good job.


----------



## DK35vince

A couple pictures from todays plowing


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

SARG said:


> Hey Tractorbeam ........ I blow some paths around the yard for our two dogs ..... but I admit I never thought about cleaning the snow off the entire yard.
> 
> Good job.


I do get carried away some times!:lmao: Those dogs can sure play ball out there though!


----------



## harddock

*770 with 66" snowpusher*


----------



## Larry in OK

This was last week. We don't get as much as you folks up in the Arctic but this was a bunch of snow for us. Single day record and also broke the February snowfall total in one day. Of course we are also getting it today, 14-16" on the ground so far and still coming down.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks like you got drifted in pretty good. Gotta love those front end loaders!


----------



## Larry in OK

That was last weeks storm. Last nights drifted up against my shop door. I had to use the hand shovel to clear the door enough so I could get the tractor out. I'll have some more pictures later.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well....Have fun!:lmao:


----------



## Larry in OK

Round 2
Deeper but drier snow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks like the trees are still holding on to their leaves. How's the mighty Kioti handling it all?


----------



## Larry in OK

Those trees won't finish dropping leaves til they start putting on new.
I'm a bit embarrassed with my little tractor. I developed a problem with the joystick yesterday, it wants to flop over to one side. Everything still seems to work OK but it isn't right. Already talked to the dealer and will be making a trip in tomorrow morning to get it taken care of. I'll post up in the Kioti forum when I get a resolution.


----------



## Thomas

Couldn't get Kubota behind the house so had to go to plan B today.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

We get a bit more snow up here then you guys do, so I have a bigger tractor. This drift came in a one day snow storm, back in 2008. All the snow had melted about two weeks prier to this! ( Tractor is 9' tall )


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looks like lots O wind up there! Nice machine by the way.


----------



## Thomas

Dang That looks like snow blower country.


----------



## freshtiva

Helped out the neighbor, they called and couldnt get out of their garage and were late for work.


















Part of my drive.

















FELs FTW !!!








My helper "bernie"









Video below of snow storm at blizzard level, click on pic


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Nice to see that there are still people willing to help out a neighbour. Good job! How do you like your Kubota? Thanks for the pictures! Belarus Bulldog


----------



## freshtiva

BelarusBulldog said:


> Nice to see that there are still people willing to help out a neighbour. Good job! How do you like your Kubota? Thanks for the pictures! Belarus Bulldog


Ive noticed my neighbors are a lot friendlier since I got the tractor. ;^). I love the Kubota !! Not sure how I lived with out it. It took me a couple of years to save up for it but now its paying me back in time and labor saving dividends.


----------



## rsmith335

You guys ever thought about wintering in Florida?


----------



## pegasus

Here is snow in WI.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rsmith335 said:


> You guys ever thought about wintering in Florida?


Swimming pools, flowers and fruit in the trees and no snow to struggle with.....? I don't think so! :lmao: After 43 years here in this refridgerator, I often wonder what the heck I'm doing!


----------



## freshtiva

rsmith335 said:


> You guys ever thought about wintering in Florida?


Just be out by hurricane season.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

freshtiva said:


> Just be out by hurricane season.


AGH. I knew there was a reason I loved the snow. Sides.....I like that gritty diesel exhaust feeling on my teeth!:lmao:


----------



## BelarusBulldog

rsmith335 said:


> You guys ever thought about wintering in Florida?


What! And have to replace my blade with a squeegee. LOL


----------



## maciroch

OK. So my snow isn't as high as some, and my machine isn't as big as others but I do enjoy playing with it (although I have to admit I'm anxious for spring).


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Your place is so peaceful looking, and I love your 3 bay garage. It all looks like you're in a park. Your size tractor is just right for the amount of snow you get, so why get anything bigger? The important thing is, you don't have to shovel!


----------



## rsmith335

We set a record this year for snow, 2 feet, with 3 foot drifts in an 8 hour period. I live in N.W. Arkansas thats just wrong. Another year like this, I'll be looking for a snow blower, my Ford 51 8N with a blade worked, and was able to spread it out evenly so it would melt faster than big piles. It looks like a blower would be the way to go. Do you have any input on snow blower that mount to a three point hitch. I know it would be better on a FEL but my 8N isn't strong enough in the front axel to support one. Do you play the wind when blowing?


----------



## Thomas

maciroch.

"I do enjoy playing"

You wish has been granted..enjoy todays storm.


----------



## maciroch

Thomas said:


> maciroch.
> 
> "I do enjoy playing"
> 
> You wish has been granted..enjoy todays storm.


You ain't kidding, Thomas. We've got about 6" of snow so far, with a mix going right now. Should be nice 'n crusty by the time I get home!


----------



## maciroch

BelarusBulldog said:


> Your place is so peaceful looking, and I love your 3 bay garage. It all looks like you're in a park. Your size tractor is just right for the amount of snow you get, so why get anything bigger? The important thing is, you don't have to shovel!


Why, thank you, Bulldog. That's a very nice compliment!:cheers:


----------



## JackFrost




----------



## catdoo

*Little snow "fleet"*

Here's my little fleet of snow removers. The Craftsman DYT 4000 can push up to about a foot of snow and then runs out of traction, it has chains but no weight box. The Ford LGT 145 does a pretty good job blowing when we get enough, not much good under 6", it has a homemade weight box and chains. I've got 120' drive way plus a circular driveway up front plus I do my neighbors. It might be a little overkill but it beats shovelling by hand.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

JackFrost said:


>


Looks like a John Deere in there somewhere.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

catdoo said:


> Here's my little fleet of snow removers. The Craftsman DYT 4000 can push up to about a foot of snow and then runs out of traction, it has chains but no weight box. The Ford LGT 145 does a pretty good job blowing when we get enough, not much good under 6", it has a homemade weight box and chains. I've got 120' drive way plus a circular driveway up front plus I do my neighbors. It might be a little overkill but it beats shovelling by hand.


They look so cool out there together. By the way, when it comes to moving snow, there is no such thing as overkill!  Thanks for the pictures.Bye


----------



## harddock

*snow blower*

This is my 770 with an Erskine front mount, rear PTO driven snow blower.











I just acquired the cab and need to have some doors made.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Harddock, that's a great setup you have there! Always easier on the back and neck, if you're facing forward. Do you have a heater inside your cab? Thanks for your picture.Bye


----------



## harddock

Not yet, I just picked up the cab and need to get some vinyls made first. There is not much room for a heater in my 770.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That is a nice setup hardock! The heater will be fairly easy in relation to getting a cab!


----------



## Wildfire1

I had a Kubota 4240 for the last three winters but this year I traded up to a Kubota Grand L 5740 HSTCC-3 the extra HP to the Pto should be nice. 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## TeamCheap

I guess its time to get my little tractors ready for the snow again.
I expect to see a little snow within the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Thomas

I hear thatmSunday install the plow frame in the bucket...just in case.


----------



## pegasus

It's not snowing yet, but, I am ready, bring it on.


----------



## Thomas

Thats one sharp looking setup shall be looking forward to action pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

pegasus said:


> It's not snowing yet, but, I am ready, bring it on.


Almost looks like the popemobile. Is that an airplane hanger behind you?


----------



## kenerickson

Should be real soon for the first workout of the winter here in Wisconsin.











Converted to an electric chute this year.


----------



## thedeeredude

Your dogs rock! And by the way, that's a lot of snow


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Tried the blade on the Bobcat today, all went well! Can push more then I figured.  The snow had been wet, but today the frost was in it. I left the ROPS down,  forgot to put it up! Bye


----------



## Thomas

HEY HEY Mods isn't that harrasmentBelarusBulldog pushing snow warm weather while we are pacing the floor wearing holes in our socks waiting for plow time. 

Bobcat looking good..real good!!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> HEY HEY Mods isn't that harrasmentBelarusBulldog pushing snow warm weather while we are pacing the floor wearing holes in our socks waiting for plow time.
> 
> Bobcat looking good..real good!!!


Thanks Thomas, hope you get snow soon. Bye


----------



## DrBailey

Im thinking that we wont get snow this Season! the next few days will be in the 60's. Guess I will do some dirt work!


----------



## ErnieS

It was a huge job, but I'm finally done!


----------



## DrBailey

ErnieS said:


> It was a huge job, but I'm finally done!


WOW How did you ever get that done??????


----------



## Country Boy

Thomas said:


> HEY HEY Mods isn't that harrasmentBelarusBulldog pushing snow warm weather while we are pacing the floor wearing holes in our socks waiting for plow time.
> 
> Bobcat looking good..real good!!!


Same here! Been in the upper 30's to lower 40's the last few weeks and what little snow we do get melts right away. Last year we had almost 2' of snow on the ground by this time. No idea what January will bring, but its starting to get slow in the shop at work. I'm pulling lawnmowers out to work on because its getting slow on blowers.


----------



## Thomas

"but its starting to get slow in the shop at work. I'm pulling lawnmowers out to work on because its getting slow on blowers."

Same happening around this area,heck even some are brush cutting side hills until snow arrives.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

ErnieS said:


> It was a huge job, but I'm finally done!


Ernie, you must have a LOT of hours on your tractor after that "snowjob!"


----------



## ErnieS

DrBailey said:


> WOW How did you ever get that done??????


96" blower. The hard part was raking up the body parts.


----------



## Thomas

"The hard part was raking up the body parts. "

Rototiller,the dump ducks will take care of the rest.


----------



## ohb

There is no snow here in the southern parts of Norway at the moment. Here are some pictures from last year, same date (January 2011).


----------



## trucker101

DrBailey said:


> WOW How did you ever get that done??????


----------------------------------


----------



## randym99

Had a little skiff of the white stuff last night. Kids were delayed one hour to school but the wife still made it to work on time! Must take a walk later,dig out the post box and see if da pogey check came yet.LOL Not sure where these are at but thet too amazing not to pass on.


----------



## Thomas

Now thats to much winter.


----------



## nacheswheelin

randym99 said:


> Had a little skiff of the white stuff last night. Kids were delayed one hour to school but the wife still made it to work on time! Must take a walk later,dig out the post box and see if da pogey check came yet.LOL Not sure where these are at but thet too amazing not to pass on.


Those are from Alaska, I heard about that last month.


----------



## Wildfire1

nacheswheelin said:


> Those are from Alaska, I heard about that last month.


I'm not so sure about that. Those photos have been around for years and they are from Labrador. I lived and worked there half of my life and operated equipment there and they get that kind of snow. 


http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Labrador Snow.htm


----------



## nacheswheelin

Wildfire1 said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Those photos have been around for years and they are from Labrador. I lived and worked there half of my life and operated equipment there and they get that kind of snow.
> 
> 
> http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Labrador%20Snow.htm


 Thanks for the info I heard it by word of mouth so I wasn't positive. Have you ever heard of those snow walls caving in?


----------



## Wildfire1

nacheswheelin said:


> Thanks for the info I heard it by word of mouth so I wasn't positive. Have you ever heard of those snow walls caving in?



When you see snow removable like that it's really just the start of task. After the initial cut is made then we would go back and start to widen out the cut and that would eliminate any chance of a cave in. Is it dangerous? You bet but it has to be done to open the road. Those photos are an extreme example of how much snow they can get.


----------

